# Conexion Jack Hembra Mono 6.3mm



## takopiskunov (Feb 28, 2009)

El problema es que no entiendo el esquema del jack para hacer hacer las conexiones. El Jack es del tipo de conexion en chasis y es en mono.¿alguien me pordría ayudar? 

Adjunto el esquema que estoy utilizando.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 28, 2009)

ese esquema es de un jack stereo. NO mono.

y si lo q tenes es una cajita negra plastica, (jack mon hembra para chasis) y ésta tiene muchas patitas, fijate lo simple q es:

masa es el aro de la boca del jack. ahi tenes el borne de masa. medis con el tester entre ese aro y las patitas hasta hallar conductividad.

con la ficha colocada, medis entre el punto medio de la ficha macho (el borne positivo digamos) y las patitas de la cajita. hasta encontrar conductividad.

y listo.

las otras patitas sirven por si queres hacer un sistema q funcione con y sin la ficha macho puesta.

digamos q cuando este el macho la señal vaya por el macho, y cuando no esté, la señal se conmute al amplificador de potencia.

saludos.


----------

